# Settlement fund amount has been increased (FSW 2014-15)



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

Settlement fund amount has been increased . Please update your forms accordingly and make sure your bank statement reflect the increase.

Please visit this link for updated figures:
Proof of funds – Federal skilled workers


----------

